# Emotionally Focused Couples Therapy - Hope for Relationships



## marriage-counel (Jun 18, 2009)

There is a science of love now that provides a huge amount of hope for couples who are struggling. Dr. Sue Johnson has trained therapists all over the world in this approach and it has been show to be more successful than any other approach. 

The interview at this link is a great introduction to this relationship saving approach that has been reported in Time Magazine and The New York Times. 

I hope you enjoy it.

Jeff Fisher

Dr. Sue Johnson - Emotionally Focused Couples Therapy - Hold Me Tight Interview


----------

